# January Winner



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations! This is a fantastic photo!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats! That is such a great pic you can really see the joy on their faces.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Rob......love that picture of your boys!!!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

congrats it's such a great picture!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pic Rob. Congratulations.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

hey Rob! Congrats on the awesome shot. It made me laugh out loud! Heck, I didn't even vote for my own picture, I voted for yours!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great picture...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great photo, happy pups!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats! I just love that picture.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Those boys are some speed demons!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats! Well deserved. What joy Oakly has on his face! Wheeee! :


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Well deserved congrats Rob!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree - many congratulations! That is one of my all-time favourite pictures. The joy on their faces has just been so well captured!!

Kim


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations! That's an awesome picture of your boys.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I think the theme for February should be "Be My Valentine"


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* you always have the best pictures, your Boys are very photogenic.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Such happy dogs loving their lives- great photo!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oaklys Dad*

Oaklys Dad

Congratulations on winning-that was a beautiful picture!!

Valentine's day-that is a good one!!


----------

